# The Vape Hub - Boksburg



## Spyro (8/12/17)

Hey guys and girls,

I'm wondering if these guys are still in business? I want to place an order online but I can't get a hold of anyone from the company so I'm hesitant to buy through the website. 

https://boksburg.thevapehub.co.za

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adephi (8/12/17)

Their branch in Centurion is still fully operational. Popped in there a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/12/17)

Yip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (8/12/17)

@Smoke_A_Llama @Adephi Thanks guys! I also managed to get through, I think their phone line was busy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/12/17)

Sweet man, glad you got through


----------

